# ROADSTER WHEELS CLASSIC LINE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS CLASSIC LINE OF WHEELS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

My boy is in need of some old roadster caps can you help him out? 3 prong that screw onto the knockoff..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 1 2007, 02:38 PM~7148913
> *My boy is in need of some old roadster caps can you help him out? 3 prong that screw onto the knockoff..
> *


gotta send me a pic


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

These are the rims he has, he needs 1-3 prong fluted or a matching set of caps.
They screw onto the locking knockoff like these VVV


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Any up-close pics of these rims w/ vogues? They look nice :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 1 2007, 07:27 PM~7151316
> *
> 
> These are the rims he has, he needs 1-3 prong fluted or a matching set of caps.
> ...


right or left


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

What are the price on these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:07 AM~7156633
> *What are the price on these in 15s and will any type of knockoff fit them?
> 
> 
> ...


these arnt knockoffs


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 1 2007, 10:34 PM~7153629
> *right or left
> *


He needs a whole set if you can get them.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

can you get these except black not red, what sizes are available, and about what is the price range for a set of 4? Looking to do something a little different with my 66 Buick.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 2 2007, 04:23 PM~7159060
> *can you get these except black not red, what sizes are available, and about what is the price range for a set of 4? Looking to do something a little different with my 66 Buick.......
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU WANT STAINLESS STEEL NIPS AND SPOKES $1445 OR ALL CHROME $1095 PLUS SHIPPING THEY WOULD BE 15X6


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 2 2007, 02:52 PM~7158308
> *He needs a whole set if you can get them.
> *



????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 1 2007, 11:52 AM~7148526
> *ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS CLASSIC LINE OF WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


what sizes are available for these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

14x6 -14x7 to 15x5-15x7


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

so are you able to get a set of those caps? he found a set of 2 bar but is still looking for a set of 3 bar..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 5 2007, 12:51 PM~7179474
> *so are you able to get a set of those caps? he found a set of 2 bar but is still looking for a set of 3 bar..
> *


NO COMPLETE SET OF 3BAR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 5 2007, 07:17 AM~7178051
> *14x6 -14x7 to 15x5-15x7
> *


so these just bolt on like the old roadsters? can you show a closer pic of the dish, and are these regular deep dish offset?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 5 2007, 02:46 PM~7180385
> *so these just bolt on like the old roadsters? can you show a closer pic of the dish, and are these regular deep dish offset?
> *


THESE RE FOR CLASSIC CARS WE CAN MAKE THEM FOR ANY BOLT PATTERN ANY OFFSET ,STANDARED OR REVERSE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 5 2007, 01:08 PM~7180560
> *THESE RE FOR CLASSIC CARS WE CAN MAKE THEM FOR ANY BOLT PATTERN ANY OFFSET ,STANDARED OR REVERSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dahnwun (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7156633
> *What are the price on these in 15s and will any type of knockoff fit them?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dahnwun_@Feb 10 2007, 01:40 AM~7224034
> *
> *


SORRY DONT GOT THEM RIGHT NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd roll these before some swangas all day


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Them shit look tight - how much in 17" for a Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@May 16 2007, 09:29 AM~7915131
> *Them shit look tight - how much in 17" for a Chevy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stainless steel nips and spokes $1900


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

THOSE ALL CHROME BOLT ONS LOOK LIKE TRU SPOKES~LOOK GOOD...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

do you sell just the emblems? I wanted to get a set of the T-bird ones.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS CLASSIC LINE OF WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY 06 DEVILLE SO I CAN PUT SOME OF THESE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8045384
> *I CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY 06 DEVILLE SO I CAN PUT SOME OF THESE
> *


weres the pic???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

do you sell just the emblems? I wanted to get a set of the T-bird ones.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 7 2007, 09:31 PM~8063407
> *do you sell just the emblems? I wanted to get a set of the T-bird ones.
> *


$100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any of those available straight lace reversed? like old skoo bolt on's basicly?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 10:52 AM~8186775
> *any of those available straight lace reversed? like old skoo bolt on's basicly?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 27 2007, 12:10 PM~8186913
> *yes sir
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8193817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wut size are they offered it and how much :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah for REAL .. prices for the homies... waht up?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

14x7 $1700


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 27 2007, 08:31 AM~8186213
> *$100
> *


thanks, I'll be PM'ing you soon!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 28 2007, 08:37 AM~8193817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :yes:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I knew you would fall in love SAUL... :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

STAINLESS STEEL NIPS AND SPOKES


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 6 2007, 01:03 PM~8249019
> *I knew you would fall in love SAUL... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+May 3 2007, 08:41 AM~7826005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit the top spinners with a chevy or what ever chip in them and these wheels :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

are there chevy chips? I need to search this topic....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes we do


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

Makes me wanna build a bomb :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 3 2007, 08:41 AM~7826005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you sell these center chips?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$200


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

how much for one of the tbird wires ? (14x6)


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

THATS ALOT OF WORK.................


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 4 2007, 11:34 PM~8473889
> *how much for one of the tbird wires ? (14x6)
> 
> 
> ...


1350


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

just one wheel..i got 4 og kelsey hayes, just need a spare


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8489256
> *just one wheel..i got 4 og kelsey hayes, just need a spare
> *


$350


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8473889
> *how much for one of the tbird wires ? (14x6)
> 
> 
> ...


How much for tha center that say tbird.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

200 a set


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 28 2007, 08:37 AM~8193817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy fucking shit I KNEW IT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 28 2007, 08:37 AM~8193817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man I want some now. How much are they running.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$1800


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 19 2007, 12:24 AM~8587057
> *$1800
> *


Damn  . I hope thats for all 4  .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 28 2007, 08:37 AM~8193817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hello can you make the TRU SPOKES with the same style spoke that they originally came with i notice the spokes on these rims have the small step they go from skinny to fat


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WILL HAVE THE NEW PICS OF THE TRU SPOKES IN A DAY OR SO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 24 2007, 07:38 PM~9077018
> *I WILL HAVE THE NEW PICS OF THE TRU SPOKES IN A DAY OR SO
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 24 2007, 04:24 PM~9294839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT LYING, I AM LIKING THAT RIM RIGHT THERE.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

still making these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ROADSTER IS


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

would you ever considering having a raffle for these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Sep 8 2008, 11:33 PM~11554872
> *would you ever considering having a raffle for these?
> *


NO THE TICKETS WOULDNT SELL THAT GOOD ON HERE


----------

